# anyone know anything about big cats?



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

sorry if this is the wrong section

is this genuine
Big cat remains found by dog walker in Scotland - Mirror Online

and i know alot of people including myself who have seen big black cats in the north of scotland

i have seen them 3 times and my relatives have also seen them, they are black and about the size of a labrador has anyone on here seen them 

this is not a troll i genuinely have seen them


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks more like an otter to me.
The legs are too short for a cat i would say.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like some kind of mustelidae so like bbav said an otter or perhaps pine marten


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought otter too without even reading the article.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

tbh i thought that was fake and yeh it does look like an otter, but what i really want to know is if anyone else has seen the big black cats that i have seen and i've seen them with my own eyes so i know it was genuine


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The dentition looks definately feline


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't personally seen anything like this on my holidays in Scotland, but once when I was young my parents had to ram on the breaks as a creature ran in front of them. To their description it was reddish-brown with a large, bushy tail, but looked nothing like a fox, and was much larger.


----------



## Jastheace141 (Sep 24, 2009)

Not in Scotland but I have seen Panthers near dover in Kent. We have had quite a few over the years so they are definitely about and if they are fairly close to big towns etc (within 5 miles) then I imagine they will have a field day in Scotland.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

that picture looked like an otter or mink/pine martin type animal. also... why would there be a bunch of mutilated bird remains so close to the 'cats' remains... seems a bit weird, surely the time its taken for the animal to decompose the birds bodies would have done the same but quicker.

when i was little me and my dad saw what looked like a big cat while out hillwalking, i don't know if what i saw was some kind of panther, i was only around 12 or something, it could have been a dog but my dad also swears he's seen one up in fife when he was in his teens.

whenever something turns up on the news about big cat sightings he rambles on about the time he saw one.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tail looks very much like an otter tail, the short legs also, and when looking at skulls of otters etc. it definitely fits...

There was most certainly a time when there were big cats released and surviving in the wild, there maybe some around still I suppose, but none of the proof of recent times has come to anything.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It couldn't have been a pine marten though, as that is only the size of a domestic cat. Most otters aren't much bigger - no-one has given the dimensions of this body have they?? To be honest my medium sized fine bodied cats have 12" tails and most Maine ***** can have a tail length of 18", so I don't think the length of it's tail denotes a 'big cat' at all.

DNA is the only way imao.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

There is such a thing as a Scottish highland tiger. But it just looks like a big house cat... I personally don't think that looks like a cat at all. Wrong facial shape... But we will see!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

otter skulls...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm, this one was in May and this one Is this the beast of Cornwall? Remains of 'big cat' found in pond after reports of predator killing ducks | Mail Online was in March... They look rather similar though not exact, it's thought the first is an otter and the second was supposedly a badger. 'Experts' didn't think that either were feline, I don't think (but that's going by the comments)


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

YOGI BEAR said:


> i have seen them 3 times and my relatives have also seen them, they are black and about the size of a labrador has anyone on here seen them
> 
> this is not a troll i genuinely have seen them


Alan Carr : Tooth Fairy - YouTube


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

When we first moved to Norfolk, we were driving through Downham Market industrial estate at about 1am on our way to the new house and on the side of the road was a large cat type animal eating a road kill deer. It was maybe the size of a large dog, beige/tan kind of colour with high set pointed ears. Never found out what is was x


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Quite a few years ago I was sure I saw something akin to a black puma/panther on the North Yorkshire moors, well an area of pine forest. I was a passenger in a car and some distance from the road at the tree line I saw a large black animal sprinting along the edge of this tree line. I know the issue with distance is that you can't accurately judge the size of the animal but it just seemed a lot bigger then a black domestic cat (we weren't exactly near any homes either) and the way it was sprinting along seemed different to how I envisage a dog running. The limbs seemed more elongated and stretched out quite far as it ran, where as say if you look at a wolf running, it's quite different.

May have just big one hell of a stray cat mind, who knows..


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

joeyboy said:


> Quite a few years ago I was sure I saw something akin to a black puma/panther on the North Yorkshire moors, well an area of pine forest. I was a passenger in a car and some distance from the road at the tree line I saw a large black animal sprinting along the edge of this tree line. I know the issue with distance is that you can't accurately judge the size of the animal but it just seemed a lot bigger then a black domestic cat (we weren't exactly near any homes either) and the way it was sprinting along seemed different to how I envisage a dog running. The limbs seemed more elongated and stretched out quite far as it ran, where as say if you look at a wolf running, it's quite different.
> 
> May have just big one hell of a stray cat mind, who knows..


its nice to know im not the only one on here, i saw one from a car, one while hill walking and one very close to where i live(on more than one ocasion), in the area i saw it my dog quite often acts strange and fearful, but it did get scared by a carrot one time so...:whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

YOGI BEAR said:


> its nice to know im not the only one on here, i saw one from a car, one while hill walking and one very close to where i live(on more than one ocasion), in the area i saw it my dog quite often acts strange and fearful, but it did get scared by a carrot one time so...:whistling2:


Was it greenock by anychance :whistling2: 

On the backroad btween the port n greenock i seen one! :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

But dont fret Yogi! All the taxi drivers up johnstone n roundabout the area talk about the "Big Black Cats" good few others i know have said theyve seen something/Knows someone who has!

Lets catch it :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't knw if I too late but that is definitely not a cat or nething feline my money is on a stray dog or a badger ....... But definitely not a cat of any fashion .... Trust me ....:2thumb:


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

actually i live further north near forest and farmland, good luck catching the beast of greenock:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

A stray dog or a badger ?? :whistling2:



Nah ur right it wasnt a big cat,it was a unicorn :devil:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

N a dog in the wild? In glasgow you having a laugh ? 

Would be Labrador chow mein soon as the owner took eyes off it :whistling2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

there were sightings a few years ago of a black cat in a park down the road from me (scotland). Dont see why people would make this up, there was a newspaper article but i cant find it


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

MP reptiles said:


> there were sightings a few years ago of a black cat in a park down the road from me (scotland). Dont see why people would make this up, there was a newspaper article but i cant find it


where about n scotland are you?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

U are Scottish so who knws .... :whistling2: get a grip ... It is defiantly not a big cat ......... If u guys bin drinking to much buckfast ..... It's not a big cat ..... Skeleton is not the right shape ... But I cud b a black dragon ready to eat ur children .... Ooooooooo :whistling2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

YOGI BEAR said:


> where about n scotland are you?


glasgow


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

ahh i've seen them in the cairngorms area and where i live highlands


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Aye im no originally from Glasgow!But rumours r def rife near the kilmacolm area!

Meaning only 1 thing!

Theres 2 kinds of cougars in kilma hell yeah :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> U are Scottish so who knws .... :whistling2: get a grip ... It is defiantly not a big cat ......... If u guys bin drinking to much buckfast ..... It's not a big cat ..... Skeleton is not the right shape ... But I cud b a black dragon ready to eat ur children .... Ooooooooo :whistling2:


 

OOOOOOOOOO ?

Aye ooooooooooo Betty!!!


Creepy wee guy :whip:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Chels thinks there's big cats in Britain 

I'm not so sure, although one time when I was out in the field with the army me and my friend Rhys saw something pretty large and black, could have been a panther but I dunno, light could just have played tricks with my eyes 

-Luke


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if big cats could survive in the British wild, especially in the highlands. We supported wolves at one time, so a couple of big cats could easily survive. However, the incidence of big cats would, in my opinion, be too few and far between to support a breeding colony of them. There may be the odd (very very rare) chance meeting, but then it's got to be the right species, the right sexes, at the right time of year under the right circumstances.

I'd love to have a sighting though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree. Logically most of the ones that _might _have been released when DWA Licensing came in in 1976, would be dead by now and the chances of all these 'dumped' animals finding mates is quite slim, although they can cross mate with the domestic cat, it's all a bit slim that everything would fall into place to keep them surviving.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

feorag said:


> I agree. Logically most of the ones that _might _have been released when DWA Licensing came in in 1976, would be dead by now and the chances of all these 'dumped' animals finding mates is quite slim, although they can cross mate with the domestic cat, it's all a bit slim that everything would fall into place to keep them surviving.


In the words of Ian Malcolm (Jeff Goldblum)... Nature always finds a way

:whistling2:


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

Tarron said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if big cats could survive in the British wild, especially in the highlands. We supported wolves at one time, so a couple of big cats could easily survive. However, the incidence of big cats would, in my opinion, be too few and far between to support a breeding colony of them. There may be the odd (very very rare) chance meeting, but then it's got to be the right species, the right sexes, at the right time of year under the right circumstances.
> 
> I'd love to have a sighting though.


big cats can definitely survive in the highlands there was a puma caught in cannich, there were sightings 2 years before capture

the cats i have seen i'm pretty sure are a hybrid perhaps big cat to domestic and maybe even some wildcat aswell


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Whatever it is I would not say a youngster would have teeth that blunt.

The melanistic gene is one of the most common mutations, second only to albino I believe, so in theory even a large native wild cat could be black and seen as a panther.


----------

